# torque steer....



## SER6Spd (Oct 28, 2014)

under hard acceleration my car will pull hard right or left. Any traction bar setups or the Altma SER or adjustable motor mounts so I can resolve this issue? I know there is alot of aftermarket suport for the Sentra SE-R Spec V like 2j racing but I am not have any luc with the altima SERs....any sugestions other than ebay....would be great thanks.


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi,

Not really much you can do.. I've been around these rides since their introduction in 2005. In 05 the 350Z being RWD with TC was able to work with the torque.. gave a little jiggle and hook up. The SE-R was a different story.. Your manual transmission with FWD the wieght transfer shifts to the back hence the better upgraded suspension in the SE-R and all the power wieght transfer goes directly on the front wheels. Hence wheel spin and the short drive got more power... torque steer. All I can say driving many of these over the 10 years at a Nissan dealer is... Hang On and Aim.. though I understand when you shift one hand is on the steering wheel wanting to get away and throw you into the wall... This is the JOY of owing a SE-R Altima. Driven ALL the models back to back over the years.. Believe me, the only other Nissan or Infiniti that tops the SE-R is the GTR.
Enjoy!


----------



## Breeze2 (Nov 24, 2014)

Want to take your SE-R to the next level on a budget?... over 300hp under $500 simple upgrades. I own a automatic... my only reason for this is I find the manual clunky and I tend to burn Nissan clutches.. The manual transmission was engineered by Renault.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

Havent done this yet, and i understand what you mean about torque steer. 
This vehicle utilizes a half shaft on the passenger side ( might not be called that) but its to help the torque steer, it works to a point. I had a 88 dodge shelby z daytona without it and it would change lanes during shifts!
A few things you can do to try and help this, keep in mind no FWD vehicle will have no torque steer. 
Upgrade suspension whatever your choice may be. I prefer lowering kits. 
Get a good quality alignment. Remember the shittier the road crown the worse torque steer you will have. 
Also there is this one kit 2002-2006 Nissan Altima Traction Rods

Havent seen anyone running this but in theory it should help. good luck


----------

